# Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 - Guter WasserChiller?



## unti20 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

da ich mir vor kurzem nen neuen pc gekauft habe und ich natürlich extrem übertakten will, aber das zu 24/7 und meine wakü dazu zu schwach ist, will ich mir bis sommer einen guten wasserchiller zulegen, doch da ich von diesen extremeren kühlmethoden nur wenig ahnung habe wollte ich fragen wie sich das denn so mit denen verhält.

Also den bei Aquatuning find ich gar net schlecht, hier mal den link: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) 37020

was haltet ihr davon? is noch relativ billig find ich jetzt, aber nur mal so vorweg, ich muss mir jedenfalls einen kaufen, da ich handwerklich und auch vom technischen her nicht das know-how hab einen selber zu bauen.

Danke schon mal für eure antworten 

Gruß Markus


----------



## lordofthe1337 (26. Februar 2009)

Schreib mal "moc" eine PN, der baut Kälteanlagen aller Art.

z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/14747-kompressorkuehlungen-moc.html


----------



## unti20 (26. Februar 2009)

alles klar dann wende ich mich mal an ihn  thx


----------



## MiniMe1978 (28. Mai 2009)

baust du auch zwischendinger oder nur so krasses?

vielleicht was, was die wassertemp konstant auf 10-30 grad hält, einstellbar? sprich ähnlich eines hailea, vielleicht günstiger oder leiser?


----------



## august123 (28. Mai 2009)

MiniMe1978 schrieb:


> baust du auch zwischendinger oder nur so krasses?
> 
> vielleicht was, was die wassertemp konstant auf 10-30 grad hält, einstellbar? sprich ähnlich eines hailea, vielleicht günstiger oder leiser?



Ja kann man bauen, allerdings ist ein angefertigter, angepasster Chiller teurer als so eine Haleia Kiste (Massenfertigung in Fernost)
Dafür kann man den für dich anpassen und z.B. leiser bauen, nach deinen Leistungsanforderungen usw.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (28. Mai 2009)

was mag sowas kosten?


----------



## Fabian (29. Mai 2009)

Die dinger laufen bei einer Wakü ja andauernd an,dafür sind sie ja eigentlich nicht gebaut.

Hier wird rumexperimientiert und da kannste dir einiges abschauen:

[Guide] Erfahrungen mit Wasserchillern und deren Laufzeiten - OverclockingStation


----------



## MiniMe1978 (29. Mai 2009)

jo, schaut interessant aus. frage mich nur grade, ob es möglich wäre die tonne mit z.b. alufolie zu isolieren und wie genau er da die anschlussfolge hat, dass kann ich leider net wirklich erkennen.

aber sonst ne gute idee. mein irgendwann räumchen iwr auch ein kleinen nebenraum haben, aber dafür muss erstmal der drecks dachboden komplett gespachtelt werden  kann und will jemand ???


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2009)

Du kannst dich ja in der Overclockingstation regisrieren und dann an denjenigen die fragen stellen.
Ich bin mir sicher er wird sie dir gerne beantworten


----------



## MiniMe1978 (30. Mai 2009)

da ist was dran


----------



## august123 (30. Mai 2009)

die normalen Chiller oder Aquarium Kühler sind schon für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt. Werden auch noch vom Thermostat getaktet.
Was nicht sein sollte, dass er sich ständig in kurzen Abständen an/ aus schaltet weil zu wenig Last drauf ist und der Wasservorrat zu klein ist.

Schonmal überlegt dass Alu ein sehr guter Wärmeleiter ist? Zum isolieren ungeeignet, dafür nimmt man Armaflex.

Anschließen ist doch ganz einfach- Radiator raus Chiller rein. AGB und Pumpe davor, dahinter usw. ist eine Wissenschaft für sich da hat jeder seine Vorlieben.
Ich hatte meinen Chiller vor dem 1. AGB der dann kalt war, davon gings unter Druck zum 2. AGB, daraus hat die Pumpe dann angesaugt. Chiller verstaubt leider aufm Dachboden zur Zeit


----------



## MiniMe1978 (30. Mai 2009)

wieso nutzt du ihn nicht?


----------



## august123 (31. Mai 2009)

brauche die Leistung an meinem PC nichtmehr, nutze sehr oft mein Netbook.
Naja, eigentlich sollte ich den Chiller mal verkaufen, wie gesagt zu schade zum rumstehen lassen.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (31. Mai 2009)

kostenpunkt?


----------

